# 12 year old Rottie at Miami Dade shelter



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh this made me CRY!!! How can people be so CRUEL??? Is there anyone in the Miami area who can help her??? 

http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=MIAD.A1317410


----------

